# 2005 Altima 2.5 SL High Speed Wheel Vibration



## BruceKJo (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't get this. I got new tires, alignment, I even rotated the wheels again, it's still shaking. 

Here's the problem. When I go faster than 65-70mph there is a vibration in the front. It feels like I'm riding on a rough road. The vibration comes and goes. Sometimes rhythmically, 2 seconds on 2 seconds off. Sometimes the vibration is not there at 70. But if I push the car passed 80 I definitely get it. Above 80-85 it's constant and doesn't come and go rhythmically. Above 90 the shaking becomes unbearable and it's so loud it's scary. I've also noticed in strong cross winds the vibration starts as soon as I go faster than 60 mph or so. Same in rougher asphalt, the rhythmic vibration is felt at lower speeds (60-70). 

i bought the car used with 25K from dealership. I've put another 25K of highway miles on it. I've had this problem since the beginning and put it off because I thought it was the crappy continental tires. Now the car is out of warranty and I'm stuck with this problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like a bent wheel?


----------



## BruceKJo (Feb 16, 2010)

but when i rotate and put the front wheels to the back the noise should go to the back and it doesn't. Also, I am rulling out wheel all together, because the steering wheel doesn't shake at all when the i here the noise. On another forum a user suggested motor mounts. 

The thing with motor mount is that if I go from drive to 3, or from drive to neutral the shaking doesn't change one bit. So I have a hard time accepting it has to do with motor mounts when the rpms don't affect it. 

Another forum someone had a similar problem and it was struts although another person said struts can not cause this problem. So I still have no idea.


----------



## smartyartist (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a similar problem and after replacing the tie rods the shaking went away. Ask that your mechanic check the tie rods next time. We may not have had the same problem but it's at least worth asking.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Since you've ruled out the wheels, I'd say either tie rods or maybe even wheel bearings even though they should've been checked when you got an alignment.


----------

